# Electric Chair Night Video



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

with the lights off


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That thing is scary.

Good job.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

YES!!! I love that! LOL!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I bet you scare alot of people with that. Looks great!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That.
Was.
AWESOME!.
Great job!
I can't wait to be able to do stuff like that!
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG, that was freaking me out. 
LOVE IT!


----------

